# What have I gotten myself into?



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This weekend I am traveling to MS to visit my family for the holiday. I promised my sister I would teach her to can Friday. Now I have learned she has invited a TV crew in to tape this. The show is called "That's What I Love About the South" out of Mobile, AL. Should be a hoot. I'm sure there will be a lot of editing going on. Pray for me. I pray you all have a lovely holiday.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well you better put it on Youtube so that we can all watch it and tell folks we know us a TV star! No I am serious We are so gonna want to watch!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Cant wait to see it!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OT.....Been paying $1.63 or $1.66 for canning lids at Walmart and other places...DG has them for $1.25.

Didn't see wide lids though.

And Big LOts has the best price on jars I've found around these parts...$7.50


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think it would be fun.

JayJay, I found my lids at Fred's Dollar store for $1.00/box can't remember what wide mouth are but I know they are cheaper than most places. By the way, a friend from church said to come over and get a few jars he had and no longer needed. A few turned out to be close to 200. Now I need more lids, most of these had the rings still on.


----------

